# جميع كورسات كلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق بروابط ميديا فاير



## خلوف العراقي (30 مارس 2011)

اقدم لكم محاضرات جامعة الزقازيق بروابط لكليه الهندسة

ميديافاير الداعم للاستكمال

واحب ان انوه ان الملفات من رفع المهندس

حيدر سعد العضاض 


اليكم الروابط 


http://www.mediafire.com/?7gnvd33qh502b3y​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?pbo59aaac6drbev​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?nu96za4eni1frh9​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?fyhmp474cl5p7fn​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?s7dhqxtq69nn1db​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ndwklxgcr3ww2o4​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?f0rvu95yecezz3i​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?tap8bda4kgxsmj1​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?6fl5vp0w9635sb2​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?s6pbt8f6ov92k2n​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?crnqg5o9q6kmowe​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?0t2rfdtcb8utxw0​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?jc5c8psi46zwrkh​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ohhcouu4h278u20​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?6fows67dkcym37x​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?9acxex6wrab3d14​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ctr9z437mxcv95p​


----------



## goldbeeerg (30 مارس 2011)

شاكرين لمجهودكم العظيم و للمهندس حيدر


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 مارس 2011)

لا شكر على واجب اخي العزيز 
goldbeeerg


----------



## اللبيس (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس علي مجهودك بس فين الباسوورد


----------



## m0dy (30 مارس 2011)

اللبيس قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس علي مجهودك بس فين الباسوورد



جرب


mahmoudashraf
​


----------



## هانى عصمت (30 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## اللبيس (31 مارس 2011)

m0dy قال:


> جرب
> 
> 
> mahmoudashraf
> ​



شكرا


----------



## نيودريل (31 مارس 2011)

شاكرين لمجهودكم العظيم و للمهندس حيدر


----------



## nour_eng_22 (31 مارس 2011)

مجهود روعة واحلى شىء انى وجدت كتاب هندسة التشييد ...... انا بحثت فى النت كتير ولم اجد شىء ...... اكررر الشكر لانك تستحق


----------



## أشرف البطريق (31 مارس 2011)

*شكرا يا بشمهندس علي مجهودك لايعمل الباسوورد*


----------



## m0dy (31 مارس 2011)

أشرف البطريق قال:


> *شكرا يا بشمهندس علي مجهودك لايعمل الباسوورد*



انا نزلت احد الملفات و جربت و الباسورد شغال

حاول مره تانيه

password : mahmoudashraf 
​


----------



## haytham baraka (31 مارس 2011)

لا لاسف فعلا بعض الملفات الباسورد لا يعمل معها
علي سبيل المثال structure 5


----------



## thelosttreasure (31 مارس 2011)

الف شكر ليك يابشمهندس


----------



## حائل نت (31 مارس 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سارية عثمان (3 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.


----------



## خلوف العراقي (3 أبريل 2011)

ارجو التاكد فالباسورد شغال


----------



## حرب2 (9 أبريل 2011)

الباسورد فين


----------



## قلب الأحبة (9 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

في البداية جزاك الله كل خير يـــا خلوف العراقي على النقل

*وجزى الله كل خير المهندس حيدر سعد العضاض

على التحميل والرفع ...

عندي بعض الطلبات : 

1- هذا الكورسات لأي دفعة ؟؟؟

2- وصف حتى إذا كان صغير لكل رابط ( موضوع الرابط مثلا ) ...

3- التأكد من كلمات السر ...

4- هل يمكن الاستفادة من الروابط لمنتديات أخرى ؟؟؟

*جزاك الله كل خير مرة أخرى أخ خلوف 

واعتذر عن الإطالة 

*
*و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
​


----------



## م/سيد لطفى (9 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العراقي90 (9 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/محمد حكور (15 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_sabba7 (15 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس علي مجهودك


----------



## izzeldin (15 مايو 2011)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككورين


----------



## izzeldin (15 مايو 2011)

وين الباسورددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد.


----------



## goldlion (15 مايو 2011)

شكرااا يا بشمهندس

بس غريبه مفيش كورسات خرسانه ف الموضوع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## المهندس النحيف (16 مايو 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (16 مايو 2011)

جارى التحميل وفعلا فين الخرسانة


----------



## m0dy (16 مايو 2011)

izzeldin قال:


> وين الباسورددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد.





goldlion قال:


> شكرااا يا بشمهندس
> 
> بس غريبه مفيش كورسات خرسانه ف الموضوع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Eng_Ahmed Esmat قال:


> جارى التحميل وفعلا فين الخرسانة



الباسورد *mahmoudashraf*

دول اللى انا قدرت اعملهم سكانر فى وقتها

و كانوا اسهل الكورسات و الورق بتاعهم واضح

ان شاء الله كمان شهر تكون الكورسات كلها كامله​


----------



## beginner engineer (17 مايو 2011)

kalmt shokran 2olayala


----------



## محمود مدكور (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير ا


----------



## مهندس مينا (19 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (19 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## Dr. Maki Jafar (20 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم اللخ خيرا ..وبارك في اعمالكم


----------



## KMK (20 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله


----------



## sayed2051 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزال الله خيرا​


----------



## علاء ابو ليلة (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (10 نوفمبر 2011)

very nice


----------



## civil mo7amed (23 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيكم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## haneen 1993 (23 فبراير 2012)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لجهودك الرائعه*


----------



## haneen 1993 (23 فبراير 2012)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمجهودك المبذول وجزاك الله خير جزاء*​


----------



## civil mo7amed (24 فبراير 2012)

اللينك العاشر تالف يا بشمهندس نرجو إعادة رفعه 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*الله ينور عليك يابشمهندس وانا اعلم مدى التعب والجهد ولكن هكذا سنة الحياة فهى موهبة وقدرة اعطاها الله لك وزكاتها ان تعمل لنا باقى الموضوع واجرك على الله سبحانه وتعالى وانت راجل شرقاوى وانت اعلم بصفاته وكرمه مننننننننننننننننننننننا
اخوك فى الله مهندس / احمد عكوش
*
​


----------



## ahmedshafeq (24 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد السيد. (30 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------

